# Bicycle Heaven Swap, Pittsburgh



## Howard Gordon (Aug 21, 2017)

This weekend, Saturday and Sunday August 26 and 27. Free set-up, secure lot, fun all around! I'll be there with 8 or 10 ballooners for sale along with bike parts. Weather supposed to be great. Can't wait. Howard with the newest addition to my collection.  Still havin fun


----------



## Jon H Ballentine (Aug 22, 2017)

With over 4,000 bikes in the museum (free admission) it's a must see. Add a well attended swap on top of that and you'll think (rightfully so) you are in Heaven.    Craig Morrow's hospitality is second to none. Great rides through Pittsburgh for riders of all levels. I'm going up a day early so I don't miss anything.  See you there.


----------



## monark-man (Aug 22, 2017)

nice pick at memory lane Howard, see you at Bicycle Heaven./////////////// monark-man


----------



## dogdart (Aug 25, 2017)

See you there 
Bring the Firestone


----------



## jungleterry (Aug 26, 2017)

Someone please send some pictures of the show today at Craigs ,have to work of course but like to see how it turns out .He said guys already there Thursday .Good sign.


----------

